# My local FLGS is in trouble



## shurai (Apr 30, 2007)

Cutpasted from the General RPG Discussion thread (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3489164):

I live in Manchester, New Hampshire. Manchester is, at present, served by only one Friendly Local Game Store, Empire Games (http://www.empiregamesnh.com/). Unfortunately, despite moving into a new, very nice space, Empire's in danger of closing. Right now it's kind of an emergency.

This is kind of serious, so if you're in the area and happen to be looking for bits of some kind (books, dice, etc), Empire might be a good place to go and have a look around.

Thanks very much. Like everyone else, I hate to see such places go.


----------

